# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ >  مقید سازی در F#‎

## mgd0098

سلام به همه دوستان یک سوال داشتم و اون هم اینه که مقید سازی داده ها در زبان F#‎ در زمان کامپایل است یا در زمان اجرا یا هردو خواهش می کنم کمکم کنید

----------


## mgd0098

از دوستان کسی نیست که کمکم بکنه 
مقیدسازی یعنی این که اگر متغیر شما integer باشه، این در زمان کامپایل مشخص می شه یا در زمان اجرا مثلا در زبان سی در زبان int a; در زمان کامپایل مشخص می شود که نوع متغیر چیست ولی در زبانی مثل php باید برنامه تا آن خط اجرا شده و تکلیف متغیر در آن زمان مشخص می گردد 
حالا F#‎‎‎‎  از کدوم نوع است لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## r00tkit

گوگل؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟

let c=3
زمان کامپایل   ,  فقط مثل var توی C#‎ خود کامپایلر  نوع رو تشخیص می ده  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F_Sharp...mming_language)

این جا نوشته static

----------

